# Algae Id



## Broe33 (Jul 17, 2006)

10 GALLON TANK
40Watt 6700k PC
co2 yeast method injected via ladder diffuser
50% water change weekly
.3 capful of flourish weekly

Used to run a standard 10 gallon hang on the back filter w/ sponge and carbon, but discontinued because increased surface agitation diminished results of CO2 addition.

2 black tetras
3 neon tetras
2 rams
1 albino cat
1 albino frog (temproary resident)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's staghorn algae. Are you adding any nitrate or phosphate? I'm guessing that you aren't because it shows up when you have a shortage of them. Gregwatson.com is a good place to get that stuff. 

I'd also at least double your Flourish dosage and start adding an additional iron source like Flourish Iron as well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Agreed. I would add that since the tank is relatively small dosing and spot treating it with some Flourish Excel and in tandem with your DIY CO2 will help kill some of this algae. But be sure to add the NPKs in addition to Flourish.

-John N.


----------

